# Oakley googles strap is too short!!!!!



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think they sell replacement straps for helmet use.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Beats me. I wear a Large Helmet on a 60cm head and the splice doesn't give me any problems.

Contact Oakley customer care and see what they can do. You could also try using the goggles under the helmet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> Beats me. I wear a Large Helmet on a 60cm head and the splice doesn't give me any problems.
> 
> Contact Oakley customer care and see what they can do. You could also try using the goggles under the helmet.


hey man, do you own the store in your signature?

I am about to drop an order, like the ride crew boa + a pair of goggle

I wonder if you have any good suggestion on the goggles, like between crowbar/ eg2 and maybe somethign else. I am looking for asian-fit as well, but I wear size XXL helmet...

and also, is there any discount for forum member ? 

thanks


----------



## simby (Mar 5, 2010)

You better try out how the asian fit goggles fit on a XXL helmet.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

weipim said:


> hey man, do you own the store in your signature?
> 
> I am about to drop an order, like the ride crew boa + a pair of goggle
> 
> ...


I work in their marketing department. We only carry Oakleys in Asian fit, but the selection low right now. I personally use Oakley A-Frames and Splices both in Asian Fit. I'm not a fan of the crowbars just because I think that they are ugly lol. I can't tell you for sure that the goggles will fit your helmet. I can only speak from personal experience. I own both the A-Frames and Splices. I have a Large helmet. My head measures 60cm. I'm giving you the measurement because one helmet brand's XXL might be a regular L in another brand. Mine is the Smith Variant. Both of my Oakleys fit on the helmet just fine. I even have room on the straps. 

The Electric EG2's are excellent goggles, but they are known to leave gaps in the nose area for Asians.

And no, unfortunately I cannot give you a discount. Not because I don't like you, but because it wouldn't be fair 

Thanks!


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

How's the fitment with the asian fit Oakleys compare to other brands and style like Smith I/OS?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Do the asian fit have a different length strap to the "non-asian fit"?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the strap will stretch out over time

suck it up and deal with the light pressure for a while


----------



## kalvin (Jan 28, 2010)

legallyillegal is right. The strap should stretch out over time. My pair of Smith Phenom's was tight also when new. What I did was leave the goggle around the helmet when I wasn't wearing it and stuck stuff like my bottle of sunscreen in between the strap and the helmet to stretch it out faster.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Do the asian fit have a different length strap to the "non-asian fit"?


No they don't. They just have more foam around the cheek and nose area. Everything else is the same.

I mean, my goggles aren't loose on my helmet or anything. They are snug, which I actually like. I tighten it even more. Less gaps = less fog. I guess it makes some people really uncomfortable? :dunno:


----------



## 916boarder (Mar 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> No they don't. They just have more foam around the cheek and nose area. Everything else is the same.



Does that mean the replacement lenses from the non-asian fit models fit on the asian fit goggles?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

916boarder said:


> Does that mean the replacement lenses from the non-asian fit models fit on the asian fit goggles?


Yup!

10/char


----------

